# Golden Experience Requiem vs My Little Pony



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 26, 2014)

Thought this would be a decent match since i heard MLP got a big upgrade lately (Multiversal feats)

Scenario 1: GER takes on characters 1vs1

Scenario 2: The entire verse at once

How does it go


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2014)

If they are indeed multiversal,(in reality warping) they win.
If not, curbstomp thread.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

Discord and a few others in that tier >= a race/culture of multiverse erasers/restorers > GER > rest


no close match to be found


----------



## Es (Apr 26, 2014)

Post proof ^ (use bro)

Now


----------



## Es (Apr 26, 2014)

because I'm not buying that shit in the slightest


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Discord and a few others in that tier >= a race/culture of multiverse erasers/restorers > GER > rest
> 
> 
> no close match to be found



Where does multiversal come from?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

- here, at the end of the blog (also, some more reality making at the beginning of Discords section)


 - originated from this thread


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 26, 2014)

I didn't even buy solar system level and now people are claiming multiversial .



there better be a good reason behind this.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

well Freddie I didn't buy half the stuff you ever said about Ajimu, but them's the breaks


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 26, 2014)

annnnd i just saw a ^ (use bro) pony.


don't even want to know now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 26, 2014)

so, low-end multiversal is what I got from that blog 

poor man's Umineko in terms of feats

excuse me while I clean myself, reading that blog made me feel filthy


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

>Hesitantly goes in thread
>See's *multiversal* for ponies 

No wonder I stay clear of mlp threads...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 26, 2014)

> so, low-end multiversal is what I got from that blog
> 
> poor man's Umineko in terms of feats


you are surprisingly correct from reading that once  quite commendable  you're a natural CD 


it is kind of/a bit similar to Umineko (minus the conceptual shit) and it is low-end multiversal since the number of universes affected at once is nowhere near millions/billions/infinite, but rather something of ~hundreds at most


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

> the bookworms feats can most certainly be scaled to Discord (both in power/scope and in resistance to the erasing) given the latters almost untouchable god-tier status in the verse, vast reality warping power set, as well as his own realities creating/unmaking feat mentioned above
> 
> (Celestia/Luna/NMM may also be above the bookworm(s) in standing/raw power, but they lack the reality-erasing/warping powers that both it and Discord have, thus it's harder to say)



Show of hands of how retarded this sounds, ironically enough?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

It's like saying That Man from GG should be above Justice and Sol, but its hard to say because he can't do what they can do.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

Whatever you speculate is up to you, I'm mostly pointing out the wishy washy powerscaling of a verse he faps to which is ironic as fuck.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

> a magical bookworm eats/erases various pocket realities/universes with all the space/stars in them (before this, there were multiple different realities that the MCs visited, at least as many as there were stories in the library, after there was nothing left at all (just whiteness)


maybe im wrong but this doesnt sound multiversal
he didnt seem to be eating them all at once (you only said it was implied which eh, idk the verdict on that but considering he appeared in person to them eating that story aint seem like it)

the restoring is pretty clear cut though it seems but im too lazy to read it closely


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

OtherGalaxy said:


> but im too lazy to read it closely



god help you if you do.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

> (examples of some of them - h (universal is mentioned here)


.
.
.
it's mentioned because they're in a fucking space story flutter
it's RD's title for the character they're assuming...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHA 

REALLY???


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

like holy shit you're advocating this feat how do you overlook that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

Millenium Falcon confirmed for being literally 1000 years old.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

in the event of my laziness (i'll read through the entire blog later but until then) how do we know the books are actual universes

the ponies certainly didn't die when they were in one that got erased

are the main cast universal? 

bc if Universal RD was your evidence for the stories being actual Universes...

it would also mean writing a damn book makes you the creator of a Universe in the MLPverse

and

lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

When it came to say, Umineko and Fragments, they spend great deal of time explaining them.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

Umineko uses explicit examples ex. "Their punches released Big Bangs"

that shit ain't present here


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

Not just that, but when you play the game, it becomes increasingly obvious.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

so, MLP wank?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 26, 2014)

Multiversal, huh...
How about I make a thread pitting these ponies against true multiversals...


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 26, 2014)

What did I walk into?



> digital world "counts" the same as a real one, same as the stories worlds here



Just here to say that no, Flutter, the Digital World =/= these books. The Digital World isn't contained in a computer or whatever like these universes are contained in books. It's a straight up parallel universe that's _accessible_ via technology.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

Cooly said:


> What did I walk into?
> 
> 
> 
> Just here to say that no, Flutter, the Digital World =/= these books. The Digital World isn't contained in a computer or whatever like these universes are contained in books. It's a straight up parallel universe that's _accessible_ via technology.



the digital world also blatantly affects the real one several times throughout the series


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 26, 2014)

Gold requiem erase this thread from existence and that blog too, please... I can't...


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, this is...something.

So, from what most of you guys are saying, it's pretty much bullshit?

Because there's no way I'm reading through that damn blog to find out myself.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 26, 2014)

This bullshit is worse than my english, WE COULD HAVE ONLY A GETBACKERS DECEPTION BUT NOW WE HAVE MLP  MULTIVERSAL WANK.

WHEN FANFIC MULTIVERSAL GETBACKERS VS MULTIVERSAL MLP?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 26, 2014)

megaversal archie sonic actually makes more sense than this shit as well.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

i cant tell if flutter legitimately had no clue what was going on or was just trying to pull a GetBackers 2.0


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 26, 2014)

hahahahaha


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 26, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> hahahahaha



As we both know, both MLP and SANIC are both still below Metatron.

They more beta than Beta~13.


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 26, 2014)

It would be false, except...

(Sorry, but you're going to have to read.)
We know that these books aren't just singular pages, but actual worlds. The characters walked around for days in one of them, through mountains and inclement weather. Hell, Twilight even says they have to build worlds to draw him out, and she obviously didn't mean the literal sense since they're in fucking space two scenes.

4:05  Loki was let out of a book, as well as several disney characters. They had their actual powers, which suggests they're linked to their original universes, as well. 
11:30 The bookworm can affect the original universe: Pinkie Pie's hand didn't reappear instantly in the real world, he gave it back to her once he left. You can see she's still hiding it at 11:00. 
If it isn't true, it isn't true; nothing's changed. Just quit bitching about it; you guys make my head hurt.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

> We know that these books aren't just singular pages, but actual worlds. The characters walked around for days in one of them, through mountains and inclement weather. *Hell, Twilight even says they have to build worlds to draw him out, and she obviously didn't mean the literal sense since they're in fucking space two scenes.*



this doesn't disprove anything I said

the bold even seems to disprove it unless im mistaking something?


> Loki was let out of a book, as well as several disney characters. They had their actual powers, which suggests they're linked to their original universes, as well.


bringing characters to life isn't an uncommon superpower


> 11:30 The bookworm can affect the original universe: Pinkie Pie's hand didn't reappear instantly in the real world, he gave it back to her once he left. You can see she's still hiding it at 11:00.


that doesnt explain how they survived when he ate the whole book they were in


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 26, 2014)

It scares me that people take MLP seriously.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It scares me that people take MLP seriously.



remember when Kurou and Crimson said that dark times were coming to the OBD?

I'm starting to see it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It scares me that people take MLP seriously.



I agree. I moved states in my last year of HS and then there were some weirdos talking about it at my new school and shit like it's the greatest thing ever, then I suddenly started seeing it all over the place


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

Why do grown men like this show?


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Why do grown men like this show?



One person tried to get me to watch this show because of the message of "friendship and the importance of it". Im not even joking.

Other then that, it's really a mystery.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah you hear shit like that all the time when it comes to MLP. I could say the same thing about tons of anime/manga though...


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah you hear shit like that all the time when it comes to MLP.* I could say the same thing about tons of anime/manga though...*



Usually that would deter me away from the show. And they expect me to watch such crap...


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 26, 2014)

OtherGalaxy said:


> this doesn't disprove anything I said
> 
> the bold even seems to disprove it unless im mistaking something?
> 
> ...



Worlds doesn't mean planets in an "earth" sense, but actual separate universes. As for Pinkie...
 10:25
They were in danger of being erased, they managed to hide in the null space that the worm uses to travel through the books. They then had to fill it back up to continue.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 26, 2014)

I just never understood.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

> Worlds doesn't mean planets in an "earth" sense, but actual separate universes.


i know thats what im saying
they literally all created universes
just by writing books? 

something seems off


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 26, 2014)

I thought that confusion between universe/worlds was because of language barrier

We don't consider the golden goddesses multiversal, even though we do think of their feat as a low end


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> Usually that would deter me away from the show. And they expect me to watch such crap...



Yeah we get enough stuff like that in Mainstream Shounens


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah we get enough stuff like that in Mainstream Shounens



Can we leave cancer out of this?  Its already bad enough with the ponies


----------



## Kazu (Apr 26, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> remember when Kurou and Crimson said that dark times were coming to the OBD?
> 
> I'm starting to see it



Implying it's not already here.


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 26, 2014)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i know thats what im saying
> they literally all created universes
> just by writing books?
> 
> something seems off



It was also off when Naruto friendship cannoned Gaara in the first act, and when Goku dies because of a random heart virus, and when Inuyasha gets every power up , and when Ash ends up anywhere he wants to be after being lost for days, etc. Weird shit happens sometimes.


----------



## Red Angel (Apr 26, 2014)

..... and this is why I steer clear of MLP entirely

That and SpaceBattles ofc


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

PIS vs a mechanic that makes no sense at all

totally different bruh


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 26, 2014)

Magical ponies control the weather, the sun, and the moon... what "makes sense" here is hardly up for debate since this isn't a normal world, we can only go with what we have: the worm eats the universes in books and can travel between the universes in books. TS and co. can somehow create those universes, however the hell they do it.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

which makes it out to be that writing a book in MLP=you're universal which is obviously bullshit


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 26, 2014)

sounds like bad toonforce. can we ban MLP threads already?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 26, 2014)

by that logic every writer in the MLP-verse is a Cube Being


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 26, 2014)

TheForgottenPen said:


> sounds like bad toonforce. can we ban MLP threads already?



Ban MLP supporters as well.


----------



## Expelsword (Apr 27, 2014)

I usually don't bust out these kinds of arguments, but JJBA wins on quality alone such that any argument you could think of would be set to zero. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YagdayNkfho[/YOUTUBE]
Now, let's this ignore this GetBackers-ian feat, and Walk the Dinosaur like an Egyptian.


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

OtherGalaxy said:


> which makes it out to be that writing a book in MLP=you're universal which is obviously bullshit



obvious...because you say so? Doesn't really seem to be much evidence against it other than "don't like". The idea's crazy to me too, but it currently stands based on what we have. Come up with a legitimate damn argument and maybe we could sort this out.
And if we're talking about banning things because we don't like how they make us feel...
Let's ban DBZ threads, because they lead to wanking.
And Naruto threads, because some of the characters suck.
And Marvel threads, because a good one hasn't been made in years.
And Tenchi Muyo threads, because OP characters.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 27, 2014)

GER wins?

GER wins.

/thread


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Expelsword said:


> I usually don't bust out these kinds of arguments, but JJBA wins on quality alone such that any argument you could think of would be set to zero.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YagdayNkfho[/YOUTUBE]
> Now, let's this ignore this GetBackers-ian feat, and Walk the Dinosaur like an Egyptian.



Diego walks like a Dinosaur


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> obvious...because you say so? Doesn't really seem to be much evidence against it other than "don't like". The idea's crazy to me too, but it currently stands based on what we have. Come up with a legitimate damn argument and maybe we could sort this out.



the level of power is pretty irrelevant
there doesn't seem to be any evidence for a book to suddenly be a real universe

so in MLP anyone who picks up a pen and paper just created a universe? so every random sentient character is a cube being

which is contradicted by well, everything that has ever happened in the series

unless MLP is the next DemonBane and their Universe is actually a Megaverse 

it's inconsistent (as an understatement) and in the context in the series makes absolutely no sense


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> well Freddie I didn't buy half the stuff you ever said about Ajimu, but them's the breaks



 To be fair, at least some of Ajimu's feats were shown including blew up the star on panel, the most clean cut of the bunch.

 Meanwhile, the whole multiverse level MLP stuff is all very speculative and suspect.


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 27, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> obvious...because you say so? Doesn't really seem to be much evidence against it other than "don't like". The idea's crazy to me too, but it currently stands based on what we have. Come up with a legitimate damn argument and maybe we could sort this out.
> And if we're talking about banning things because we don't like how they make us feel...
> Let's ban DBZ threads, because they lead to wanking.
> And Naruto threads, because some of the characters suck.
> ...



No, because with what your trying to argue, it dosent make much sense, and its borderline toonforce. Thats like saying Bugs Bunny is a universal reality warping being because of the duck amuck episode, because with a flick of a pen, he could do whatever the fuck he wanted. Such a thing is usually left in the JBD.


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the level of power is pretty irrelevant
> there doesn't seem to be any evidence for a book to suddenly be a real universe
> 
> so in MLP anyone who picks up a pen and paper just created a universe? so every random sentient character is a cube being
> ...



Actually, the only people with the spell to access and change the books currently are Twilight (who used a spell on her and her friends)and the bookworms. The problem is even if it's not a universe, they're still doing shit that's way outside their normal power range. Even if you want to say they're not universes, the sizes of the dimensions would still range from city level to country size to potentially bigger, all of which are fully controllable down to the weather. That statement sounds just as sketchy, is my point. They're creating things; we know that, we just need to figure out the extent, since anything we come up with is going to grind on someones ass.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 27, 2014)

OG debating?

and universal ponies no less?

now this... is something I never imagined I'd see one day


----------



## Kazu (Apr 27, 2014)

DarkTorrent said:


> OG debating?
> 
> and universal ponies no less?
> 
> now this... is something I never imagined I'd see one day



It has been a while since I've seen him debate


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait, let me see if I get this straight.

So basically, the verse has a spell that allows them to create, destroy, and edit dimensions within books (and a race of being who can utilize said spell/ability); dimensions that seem to vary in size (that one picture Flutter posted at the beginning takes place in space and should be a great deal bigger than the others, unless of course it's stated that all of them are the same size or some crap). 

And it's about finding out the size of said dimensions to see if they're universe level or not (because fuck if anyone's gonna be swayed by what amounts to an argument on the semantics of the word "world").

Well, unless it's stated that there are universes in there, I doubt it counts as such, meaning they're not universal or multiversal for that matter until clarification on the sizes are shown.


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

Basically that. All I got left on the matter is this.

10:25 she states " our bookworm friend knew he could set the stories right and create balance again, saving both worlds".
It's an implication that the books collectively are a universe. Trouble is, i'm pretty sure he didn't eat the whole universe... which would mean we would have to go by the largest dimension he swallowed... making him galaxy level due to all the stars in RD's dimension.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 27, 2014)

What? Why galaxy level? That's rather arbitrary.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> well said parallel universe(s) was made by computers (ENIAC and ABC IIRC), just as this was done by the bookworms magic
> 
> and they are accesible by using an actual inter-universal/inter-dimensional transportation spell - think there's a scan of them using it to go there in the blog as well .. it was used in S04E06 where it brought them into yet another alternate universe where they were superheroes .. Spike referenced that and Twilight used that spell or a similar one to transport them there
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter how the Digital World was made (though, in some timelines the Digital World existed long before mankind even developed digital technology). The fact that the Digital World exists _parallel_ to our universe while these books allegedly _contain_ "universes" is a considerable incongruity.

How the ponies got to these universes is irrelevant to me...

I'm not talking about your featz. I'm explaining that the cases are substantially independent of each other.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

fine fine 

though it's more like the stories in the books serve as basises for the universes (as in - what they are about) that the bookworm eats


----------



## willyvereb (Apr 27, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> so, low-end multiversal is what I got from that blog
> 
> poor man's Umineko in terms of feats
> 
> excuse me while I clean myself, reading that blog made me feel filthy


More like Archie Sonic.
Vaguely defined "universes" and such.
I haven't read the comics so I don't know the full context but I think those book dimensions being actual universes is rather suspect here.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

Othinuses shit didn't even mention the word universe (or show panels of everything getting erased like here .. granted, it's text, not a comic) and it got accepted as universal 



or Dios timestop - as far as I know it was never directly stated to affect the whole universe, the actual wording was something like "reaches to the stars", but it's considered universal

^ might be wrong, but IIRC that was the translation of the interview that I've read and Boomy also said the same thing once


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Apr 27, 2014)

The wording of the range of Dio's timestop is as follows, according to a translation on tumblr:


> Shibasaki: What is the maximum affected range when time is stopped?
> Araki: All the way out into space. Speaking of which, what kind of energy would that be?



Out into space. Not to space. I can't find the Japanese interview, but I know the Japanese word for space (or at least the only one I've seen used), 宇宙 (uchuu) is their word for universe or space-time, as in the entirety of outer space. It's not just limited to the area outside the atmosphere.

To add onto that you have the demonstrated universal effects of Pucci's time acceleration. 
Plus, I've actually always thought that the concept of localised timestops doesn't really make sense. 

So I don't really think that's a good comparison to make.

As for Othinus, it was to do with the fact that that was the only way that word made sense in context or something IIRC. Whereas in this circumstance, calling something inside the book a "world" is really vague and could easily mean something below planetary.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

it also uses the world "universal", not just worlds




> below planetary.


considering what is shown on the scans, that is quite impossible


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 27, 2014)

> uh, what ? you're gonna have to clarify what you mean there .. "rainboom" in-verse refers to a big burst of speed btw .. considering they were beamed up from the ground and then next panel(s) they're already out in space, it would mean that their spaceship used such a huge universal rainboom to cover a lot of distance quickly



ill get 2 the rest later (because laziness)

but holy fuck i fucked up here 
there's not even any excuse for that one
my bad yall


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> OG, no offense, but you seem to have made most of this stuff up  I'll do my best to clue you in






> RDs question about the other worlds being erased simultaneously is at first just an implication, but it's later confirmed when it turns out he *did* erase everything, leaving only whiteness and not a single world/universe for them to go to


what i was saying about this instance was there wasn't anything to suggest he erased every world simultaneously
RD said "i wonder if this is happening to the other worlds"
considering they witnessed him eat that book
you get what im saying here? 


> uh, what ? you're gonna have to clarify what you mean there .. "rainboom" in-verse refers to a big burst of speed btw .. considering they were beamed up from the ground and then next panel(s) they're already out in space, it would mean that their spaceship used such a huge universal rainboom to cover a lot of distance quickly






because we are shown that ? you know, on the scans showing the worlds and all

that's because they managed to escape to another zone/dimension just in time .. if they didn't they'd be erased and gone .. a part of Pinkies hoof did get erased and stayed erased all the way to the end when the worm restored it


if you mean that the main universe didn't get erased then yeah .. so ? all the other did until they got restored (which was an action that the worm did after he came to the "main" universe btw .. his powers work the same in both realities)


it didn't go away, it got restored later




> .. what ? no  that was never said or even implied and they don't even have computers there


that was an analogy not meant as a _literal_ virtual reality


> the universes are the same as the "main" one, they went there, had adventures, almost got killed, then later TnJed the worm into restoring everything, "saving both worlds" (puts their reality and the worms on equal footing there)
> 
> + to even get there they had to use a transportation spell, same one that in an ealier episode put them into an AU


fair enough
i have one more question about this but ill doublecheck the blog first bc it may not be an issue



> and those characters that came from the worlds to terrorize Ponyville weren't brought to life, *they were already alive*, they only got transported there and then back


huh




> ... I literally have no idea what there made you think that .. obviously not everyone is universal


because (and this seems like a misunderstanding on my part) the story has every book effectively being treated as a real universe
however here you suggest


> the whole thing started because of the bookworms magic fucking with Twilights library


so basically the bookworms magic brings the books to life if i got this right? 


> and those characters that came from the worlds to terrorize Ponyville weren't brought to life, *they were already alive*, they only got transported there and then back


how far back is 'already' in this context
was it due to the bookworms intervention or nah?


> Out into space. Not to space. I can't find the Japanese interview, but I know the Japanese word for space (or at least the only one I've seen used), 宇宙 (uchuu) is their word for universe or space-time, as in the entirety of outer space. It's not just limited to the area outside the atmosphere.


there's also in the final Pucci fight when Jotaro stops time you can see the sun stopped in place as well
def not just the planet in any case



> Plus, I've actually always thought that the concept of localised timestops doesn't really make sense.


^


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

OG, I'm not sure you used all the required quote tags there  some of the non-quoted text are actually my quotes 






> what i was saying about this instance was there wasn't anything to suggest he erased every world simultaneously
> RD said "i wonder if this is happening to the other worlds"
> considering they witnessed him eat that book
> you get what im saying here?


I'm not sure I do

that instance seems clear cut to me

he didn't erase anything prior to that, that was the first time (I mean where he uses that ~advancing wall of white which erases everything it touches) .. after he did it, it turned out that he got not only the specific universe they were in at the time, but also every other one (they were intact prior to this, considering the MCs literally just were in some of them), leaving nothing .. that kind of makes it low-multiversal .. and RDs comment just hammers it home, since she asked whether it was happen*ing* (-ing, as in present tense, right now) to the other worlds as this one was getting erased around them .. well, turns out, that, yes, it was  .. it's logical, since the bookworm wanted to make sure they had nowhere left to run (if worlds were left, Twilight would just bring them there)






> that was an analogy not meant as a literal virtual reality


well, ok .. then _what_ exactly would it be except other/different worlds/dimensions/realities ? what makes them "not real" ? 

I mean, the flesh and blood characters teleported there and to them it was just like their own world (only different locales and beings and such) .. they almost got killed a few times there (including the almost getting erased part)

if it got revealed as "all a dream" or some kind of ~Matrix mind type thing, then I understand, but it wasn't ...


sure, the universes were based on stories and power of ~imagination involved etc., but it's basically what high-level reality warping is .. doesn't take away from all the other facts


wasn't there a kid in South Park who imagined a universe or something like that ? he was considered a universal reality warper last time I saw it in an OBD thread  

not unusual in fiction






> so basically the bookworms magic brings the books to life if i got this right?
> how far back is 'already' in this context
> was it due to the bookworms intervention or nah?


beats me, I'm only claiming the feats for him that we saw on panel .. i.e. travelling (and transporting others) between these worlds (and the main show universe) and erasing/restoring them etc. .. the worlds were there already when the MCs first got there .. but, probably, the worm was involved since he caused all of this






> there's also in the final Pucci fight when Jotaro stops time you can see the sun stopped in place as well
> def not just the planet in any case


well I'm not saying it's planet level

I agree that if you have stars/outer space involved (and not shown to end anywhere) then it's universe-level unless otherwise noted

same here, only they also mention the u-word as well (good thing it's english, so there's no japanese translation ambiguity )






> Plus, I've actually always thought that the concept of localised timestops doesn't really make sense.


I'm pretty sure time stops in KH and the one in DMC gameplay by Dante were quite localized .. like a bubble of area was stopped, but outside it no


----------



## Maki (Apr 27, 2014)

It seems more to me that whatever dimension they are in is reacting to their thoughts, rather than any power they have.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I mean, the flesh and blood characters teleported there and to them it was just like their own world (only different locales and beings and such) .. they almost got killed a few times there (including the almost getting erased part)
> sure, the universes were based on stories and power of ~imagination involved etc., but it's basically what high-level reality warping is .. doesn't take away from all the other facts
> wasn't there a kid in South Park who imagined a universe or something like that ? he was considered a universal reality warper last time I saw it in an OBD thread
> not unusual in fiction
> ...


>Othinus is universal due to clearing the sky of stars and stating she fucked with the world
> butters imaginaland it was indeed considered a universal feat. 
> Umineko with Kakeras and madoka with timelines are even relatively consensually multiversal
> our proof of Dio time stop is powerscalle with a stronger stand and the fact a weaker at time manipulation affected space.
shakugan no shana time stops where really just domes. 
It really seems to be an at least universe level feat by our current standards.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> >Othinus is universal due to clearing the sky of stars and stating she fucked with the world
> > butters imaginaland it was indeed considered a universal feat.
> *> Umineko with Kakeras and madoka with timelines are even relatively consensually multiversal*
> > our proof of Dio time stop is powerscalle with a stronger stand and the fact a weaker at time manipulation affected space.
> ...



Thats not exactly where them get the feat from in those two verses,also in umineko its said explicit  about the kakera being universes and all.


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm curious, would you classify the different locations in Kingdom Hearts as "universes" or dimensions?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

> I'm curious, would you classify the different locations in Kingdom Hearts as "universes" or dimensions?


planets ? that's kind of what all of their high-end calcs are based on IIRC

assuming you meant what I'm talking about



though it's a question for Alpha13/Beta/whatever the fuck his new name or Taco/Cooly (.. Jesus they both have terrible names now )


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 27, 2014)

Beta 13 only ever classified them as planets


----------



## Regicide (Apr 27, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> I'm curious, would you classify the different locations in Kingdom Hearts as "universes" or dimensions?


Worlds in KH are planets.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 27, 2014)

Flutter, shut your bitch ass up.

Anyway, KH worlds technically are their own dimensions when they're separated by the Lanes Between. We also have a statement that the Grand Councilwoman rules over an entire universe. It's possible that means just her resident world within the KHverse, but it's also possible that that means the entire Realm of Light or something between a world and the entire realm. There's also the distinct possibility that each world contains its own Sun.

We simply know conclusively that most worlds are planets.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2014)

Cooly said:


> Flutter, shut your bitch ass up.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2014)

Iwanderpu, why in gods name are you acting like an authority on either jack or shit of SOP around here, when you clearly dont understand the reasoning behind even half the examples you just cited?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Iwanderpu, why in gods name are you acting like an authority on either jack or shit of *SOP* (?) around here, when you clearly dont understand the reasoning behind even half the examples you just cited?


"Derpu"  (this is new) Anyway don't mistake sloth and lack of knowledge in english with whatever you are calling me out.
madoka multiverse feat was about her wish which made her affect all the timelines that existed and could exist at past, present and future, beating really,  really casually a really, really casual universal threat and whatever last movie gave to her. 
When they cry is about Kakeras which are nothing more than Endless possibilities of differents ripped off moments (the 48 hours of rokkenjima and the few weeks before june of 50th year showa, for example) and were stated to be verses by Bern the withch of the miracles. 
They are really similar to MLP situation (especially umineko one)


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2014)

....Kakeras are much more than Umineko possible universes 
What the hell are you talking about


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2014)

> Sea of Fragments
> Encompass all "When They Cry" series and God knows what more
> "All Kakeras are possible universes of Umineko"
Top fucking lel


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> > Sea of Fragments
> > Encompass all "When They Cry" series and God knows what more
> > "All Kakeras are possible universes of Umineko"
> Top fucking lel


Did i post umineko?   
Well, Wow this really sounded stupid.
I even cited higurashi so my bad i wanted to type "when they cry"


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2014)

> Last edited by iwandesu; Today at 08:20 PM.


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 27, 2014)

Today's lesson: the same as yesterday's

Also nice Matador pic, stealing it


----------



## Green Arrow (Apr 27, 2014)

Qin? Kurou infected you with his ^ (use bro) thief skills?


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 27, 2014)

I am kurou's dupe


----------



## Green Arrow (Apr 27, 2014)

A solid TRUTH is finally revealed.


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 27, 2014)

stole the account like a ^ (use bro)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

I Edited umineko to when they cry


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> I Edited umineko to when they cry



....

_Theyre the same thing you dumbass_


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> ....
> 
> _Theyre the same thing you dumbass_


> when they cry with higanbana, higurashi,umineko and whatever exists in sea of fragments is
>=
> Umineko
 i Edited for some reason,  bro.


----------



## Green Arrow (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu candidate for worst OBD'er in the next OBD awards.

Your earned it naturally.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2014)

Green Arrow said:


> iwandesu candidate for worst OBD'er in the next OBD awards.
> 
> Your earned it naturally.


Not even a contest

Its like hes taking tips on debating competence from Flutter of all people


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2014)

Green Arrow said:


> iwandesu candidate for worst OBD'er in the next OBD awards.
> 
> Your earned it naturally.



Iwandesu should learn some things with this new member


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Green Arrow said:


> iwandesu candidate for worst OBD'er in the next OBD awards.
> Your earned it naturally.


Do i ever, you ? Would wanna see your "better" posts. 
And Nah, many trolls and regulars fooderize me


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> > when they cry with higanbana, higurashi,umineko and whatever exists in sea of fragments is
> >=
> > Umineko
> i Edited for some reason,  bro.



Your sentence structure is worse than,Byrds

Congratulations


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2014)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 27, 2014)

Cancerdomers have to emote because they have no images or wit of their own.


----------



## Green Arrow (Apr 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Not even a contest
> 
> Its like hes taking tips on debating competence from Flutter of all people




:hestonlaugh



Louis Cyphre said:


> Iwandesu should learn some things with this new member




It's like teaching a frog how to fly. 


It will never work, Louis. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Not even a contest
> Its like hes taking tips on debating competence from Flutter of all people


Do flutter owns gabe now?
my sentence structure indeed sucks, so whatever.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2014)

Louis Cyphre said:


> hahahahahahaha



Im typing shit one handed on my phone at 80 mph during rush hour, and I STILL have more legible posts

And Byrds literally autistic or some shit


----------



## Weather (Apr 27, 2014)

iwandesu said:


> > when they cry with* higanbana*, higurashi,umineko and whatever exists in sea of fragments is
> >=
> > Umineko
> i Edited for some reason,  bro.



Hahahahahahahaha.... no.

Higanbana is NOT a part of When They Cry...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 27, 2014)

>When They Cry
>Higanbana no Saku Yoru ni (On the Night the Red Spider Lily Blooms)

lol


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2014)

Weather said:


> Hahahahahahahaha.... no.
> Higanbana is NOT a part of When They Cry...


Okay,  my bad. (No saku yoru ni =/= no naku koro ni)
Doesn't change the fact that Kakeras and sea of fragments are not only inside umineko verse but are likely a part of a bigger multiverse/megaverse know as when they cry.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 27, 2014)

Your google skills have failed with you


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 27, 2014)

>posts in vs threads
>convo only


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 27, 2014)

So in conclusion...
Multiversal MLP is bullshit.

The end.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2014)

Good talk

Glad we had it


----------



## TheForgottenPen (Apr 27, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> So in conclusion...
> Multiversal MLP is bullshit.
> 
> The end.



No more words needed


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

GER resets MLP to the point before it was even thought up


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't remember anyone signing a concession for that shit.
But...
considering the stipulations on the bookworm, GER no doubt wins anyways.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 27, 2014)

The fact that it's wonky as shit is concession enough.

GER loops.

The end.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

they all get killed by hobos


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

Sailor Moon went from your ordinary every day building buster to a galaxy destroying beast, what's wonky isn't really up for debate. The bookworm, with a few days prep, is a multiverse destroyer; it's just that simple.


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 27, 2014)

No she didn't your example is terrible


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> Sailor Moon went from your ordinary every day building buster to a galaxy destroying beast, what's wonky isn't really up for debate. The bookworm, with a few days prep, is a multiverse destroyer; it's just that simple.



any prep of any sort is useless unless it's outside the universe GER is in, that's the real reason it gets beaten by multiversal


----------



## Volt manta (Apr 27, 2014)

Essentially. I don't know what's worse, the fact that we may have gotten a multiversal completely out of nowhere, which makes no sense, or the fact that it's essentially useless in matchups that its needed in anyways. Galaxy destroyers and above still solo without anywhere from an hour to a day of prep, to be honest.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

Volt manta said:


> I don't remember anyone signing a concession for that shit.


I believe we have satisfied OGs curiosity on the multiversal subject  so that's that


if not, he'll reply


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

So, I half-skimmed over this shit (OG debating is always worth it)... now, I may be wrong here, (I sure as shit didn't bother to look at a single scan or anyshit) but from what I possibly picked up here is that Bookworm specifically eats books.

Sure, books that supposedly have universes in them. But they're still books, with the properties of a normal book. 

In fact, wouldn't it be debated that they're literally normal books? Just that a few characters can 'access the universe in the book'? 

Again, I probably missed the point that proves this wrong, but whatever. Come at me


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

nope, the worm used some kind of white thing of doom to erase all of the worlds (including spacetime and all, everything) while he and the MCs were in one of them (he wasn't harmed at all by this btw, the MCs almost died) .. later he restored them back


he only came to the main show universe (where the books are on the library shelves) at the very end of the whole arc






> I sure as shit didn't bother to look at a single scan or anyshit


----------



## TehChron (Apr 28, 2014)

Well

Professor Farnsworth has those parallel universe boxes in Futurama. Do we consider them to be universes themselves, or just portals or something to them?


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> nope, the worm used some kind of white thing of doom to erase all of the worlds (including spacetime and all, everything) while he and the MCs were in one of them (he wasn't harmed at all by this btw, the MCs almost died) .. later he restored them back
> 
> 
> he only came to the main show universe (where the books are on the library shelves) at the very end of the whole arc



I see 

Calling bullshit at MC's nearly dying in a series about multi-colored ponies, love and friendship tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

you'd be surprised at how much the ponies have to fight for their lives there 


a few got petrified once, would've been gg if they didn't get turned back


and there was at least one villain death


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

I gave this shit a shot once. You know, just so I can chime in what I think, instead of being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and just assuming it's shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's shit ck




The episode involved ponies getting hard by looking at a cock.

That's not being in danger  Pretty sure it's not something that's appropriate for lil' kids to watch tho either, but that's beside the point.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

and it was just a chicken with a petrification ability



> The episode involved ponies getting hard by looking at a cock.
> not something that's appropriate


Jesus, you have a dirty mind


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Well
> 
> Professor Farnsworth has those parallel universe boxes in Futurama. Do we consider them to be universes themselves, or just portals or something to them?


Xiammes always says Prof F. is at least universal with his tech


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> Jesus, you have a dirty mind



What the hell were you expecting with this set.

Not that I actually do that. I just channeled the mind of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) brony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like OG for that


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

> What the hell were you expecting with this set.


I just noticed

is that even a guy or a girl in your sig ?


maybe I don't wanna know


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I just noticed
> 
> is that even a guy or a girl in your sig ?
> 
> ...



Jesus, you're so engrossed in your ponies you can't even tell an obvious guy from a girl.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

what is obvious there

that is like the perfect trap


I've seen enough jap shit to know that much


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh come on there was never any doubt.

You would understand if you channeled some quality series once in a while, instead of ponies and Nardos.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

I watch plenty of quality





I watch JJBA, GoT and Arrow right now


----------



## Roadagain (Apr 28, 2014)

That's what you think.

:bagel


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Im typing shit one handed on my phone at 80 mph during rush hour, and I STILL have more legible posts
> 
> And* Byrds literally autistic* or some shit





You  been sprouting my name a lot recently.....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

Byrd, *are* you autistic ?


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2014)

If I was, its still enough to handle you and your mom


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll take that as a maybe then


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 28, 2014)

"THIS IS MY DARK SIDE"


----------



## Qinglong (Apr 28, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> "THIS IS MY DARK SIDE"




*Spoiler*: __ 








Pictured: Byrd about to go H.A.M.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2014)

Fluttershy said:


> I'll take that as a maybe then


All it means is that whatever state I'm in... I will always be superior to you


----------



## TehChron (Apr 28, 2014)

Byrd said:


> You  been sprouting my name a lot recently.....



Even your reaction posts are spazzing, see?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 28, 2014)

Byrd said:


> All it means is that whatever state I'm in... I will always be superior to you



This is very true


----------



## Nep Heart (Apr 30, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Well
> 
> Professor Farnsworth has those parallel universe boxes in Futurama. Do we consider them to be universes themselves, or just portals or something to them?



Nah, Farnsworth actually once had a box affect the mainstream universe the series takes place in towards the end of an episode. Unlike the MLP comic example, at least it was clear that the Professor can indeed influence real universes this way. His is legit, MLP is not.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2014)

^ someone's still in denial I see 


in MLP the main verse was "affected" too, they also talked about "saving both worlds" simultaneously etc. .. actions taken by those left in the main verse were also observed by those in the other one


though it doesn't matter if it gets affected or not, they are separate universes after all, they don't *have* to affect each other, what matters is if someone else (a character) affected/destroyed/remade *them*


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 30, 2014)

Really? Even Master Chief could solo MLP.


----------



## Newmell (Apr 30, 2014)

Where can I read the comics? From what I've seen the universe level attack failed to kill the ponies. So that means the ponies have universe level durability?


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Fuck if anyone but Flutter knows or cares for that matter.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 1, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Where can I read the comics? From what I've seen the universe level attack failed to kill the ponies. So that means the ponies have universe level durability?


Lurk this thread. Volt posted at the beginning.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 1, 2014)

Even as a fan of MLP I'm highly skeptical of its abilities. Are the comics even canon?  

I think I read somewhere that the writers said to choose for ourselves what's canon and what's not? Idunno.

MLP autowins because Discord is voiced by John de Lancie. End of.


----------



## Volt manta (May 1, 2014)

Newmell said:


> Where can I read the comics? From what I've seen the universe level attack failed to kill the ponies. So that means the ponies have universe level durability?




Comic #15
Around 10:25

*Spoiler*: __ 



No, they most certainly do not.




Comic #16 shows how they survive


----------



## Expelsword (May 1, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> MLP autowins because Discord is voiced by John de Lancie. End of.



That's not enough to win against JJBA.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2014)

> Where can I read the comics? From what I've seen the universe level attack failed to kill the ponies. So that means the ponies have universe level durability?


it was a multiversal attack, and it didn't kill them because they barely escaped to a different ~in-between zone/dimension

that has been said and shown both in the blog and in this thread multiple times btw :33





> Are the comics canon?


considering they are officially licensed, published by IDW, comic writers work in corroboration with show writers, it's set in the same universe as the show (in the comics there was also a Chrysalis invasion, Discord is reformed, Twilight alicorn etc. etc.) and sometimes direct episodes get referenced (such as Spike mentioning S04E06 (the superheroes AU one) in the bookworm arc .. even EG got referenced in _Reflections_) .. yeah




there's also this -  to really drive the point home


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

So, if i burn the books, am i multiversal?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2014)

nope, you gotta be multiversal to be multiversal, zenath :33


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 1, 2014)

Are those books something that can't be burned or what?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 1, 2014)

burning them has no effect on anything else

did you miss the part where the blog explains that each world is an AU ? :33



then again I'm assuming you haven't read any scans and are talking out of your ass as usual


----------

